# Trying for a second.... no joy so far?



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello all,


I wonder if you can help me please??


My story so far is that we were very lucky to fall pregnant on our first cycle with our little boy. I have PCOS, but the main reason for IVF in our case ICSI is that my hubby had a vasectomy many years ago, which we tried to reverse before the taking IVF route, without success.   


On our first cycle in 2009, we had two embryos on day 2 and were told not to expect the cycle to work to our amazement and delight it did and our little miracle was born in May 2010.  I had OHSS on this cycle.


On our second cycle we had better quality embryos but by day 5 they were only classed as day 3, our clinic put 2 back but the remaining 3 were not good enough to freeze.  They only freeze blasts.  This cycle was a BFN.  For this cycle I was on Metformin also, which apparently you're meant to get less eggs on (OHSS from cycle 1) but got my most amount to date? Fortunately no OHSS.


On our most recent cycle it was similar to cycle one, we had 2 embryos on day 2 which were put back. Again a BFN. This cycle was my first short protocol where apparently its more common to get more eggs, I however got my least amount?? 


So as you can see I don't seem to follow suit to the stats re long v short cycle and the effects of metformin.


Our clinic's 2ww is 14 days from EC not transfer.... so fairly short.  2nd cycle I bled on day 13 and 3rd cycle I bled on day 9.  So I've questioned my progesterone, and because I bled before OTD last time they'd already put me on 3 pessaries a day for cycle 3.


My question is - has anyone experienced a successful early cycle then failed cycles followed by another success?  The majority of situations I read are unfortunately early BFN's, then when the docs get it right successful cycles.....


I'm obviously very fortunate to have one success but long to have another baby, a sibling for my DS.  


Can anyone offer any words of wisdom/comfort please as I'm now starting to think it may never happen again


I've asked about immunes, my clinic aren't too good at this "stuff" they did suggest having the relevant drugs for an immune cycle as they couldn't do any harm as this would be cheaper than the tests?


Also, I am trying to get my GP to do some progesterone checks.


Any advise please I would really appreciate and words of hope.....


Thanks in advance and so sorry for the long post.


Best regards MM xxx


----------



## beans33 (Jan 26, 2008)

Magic muffin , I know you posted a week ago or so but i wanted to share my similar experience.

I had ICSI in 2008 and had my son as a day 2 transfer although I had 6 frozen they didn't thaw properly. I decided to try a fresh cycle with a new clinic the lister. I did ICSI again and they saidy fsh was 17 too high and AMH had dropped to 4.2 so no chance of blasts.

Anyway I got 2 blasts and a bfn (I knew I wasn't pregnant just gut instinct). I then moved to lister satellite clinic in Slough and had basic immunes prednisolone and clexane but no testing but was told sometimes it helps second time parents conceive as immunes can be set off from 1st pregnancy and I again had 2 blasts and felt pregnant but test negative. The third time I moved to Zita West with George Nuduwke and he did chicago immunes and found I had alsorts of problems and I was put on Intripilids, clexane, prednisolone, thyroxine, high dose folic acid and a short gonotrophin protocol and I did get pregnant unfortunately I lost it at 6 weeks but it did work and they said possible the embryo was abnormal but it did implant and my levels rose!

So, I've prob bored you but if you are struggling try get immunes cycle as I think this may do the trick xx
Good luck and if you need anything let me know.


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Beans, thank you so much for taking the time to reply and share your knowledge and experience.


I am so sorry to read your news on your most recent cycle;    we both have another xxx


I will pm you if ok?


Having done a bit of research I'd heard that immunes can change and my clinic confirmed this. I'm definitely thinking immunes is the way to go..... firstly I am going to start all my baseline tests again.... AMH, progesterone etc.... hoping I can do these at my GP?!!!! 


Thanks again and I will be in touch xxx


----------

